# Franks aquarium massive sale



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*MASSIVE END OF SUMMER SALE!!*

Hello and Good day everyone!

I first of all want to thank all of you for keeping Frank's Aquarium in business! It couldn't have happened without your passion and dedication to keeping you aquatic pets.

There will be a promotion starting from AUGUST 20th, 2011 until AUGUST 28TH, 2011 to thank you all for your loyalty and time.

*What is in this promotion?

African Cichlids - Buy 3 Get 1 Free!

Tetras - Buy 5 Get 1 Free! OR Buy 10 Get 3 Free! OR Buy 20 Get 7 Free!

Rasboras - Buy 5 Get 1 Free! OR Buy 10 Get 3 Free! OR Buy 20 Get 7 Free!

Gouramis - Buy 5 Get 1 Free!

Aquatic Plants - Buy 4 get 1 Free!

Crystal Shrimps - Buy 5 get 1 Free! Buy 7 Get 2 Free!

Yamato Shrimp - Buy 10 get 4 Free!

Neocaridina Shrimp - Buy 5 get 1 Free! OR Buy 10 Get 3 Free!

Shrimp Foods and Accessories - 15% off all Supplies and Foods! (Mosura and BorneoWild)

Plant Tools and Fertilizers - 10% off ALL items!*

*VIP cards do not apply to these promotions*

I thank you all very much and will be looking forward to seeing all of you very soon.

Come in often for our daily freebie give aways!

Have a wonderful and fantastic day!

_*Additional Bonus.

Spend more then 120$ and receive a Frank's Aquarium VIP discount card.

- With the VIP card, you get 12% off dry goods and accessories PLUS 20% off livestock and plants.

*cannot be used with any promotions*

Frank's Aquarium your local fish and shrimp specialist.*_


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Did he extend his store hours on the weekdays?

Someone mention he extended his store hours but wasn't sure if it's on the weekday or weekend.

I tried searching for it but I couldn't find it.

Thanks


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> Did he extend his store hours on the weekdays?
> 
> Someone mention he extended his store hours but wasn't sure if it's on the weekday or weekend.
> 
> ...


The store is open until 6:30pm every day. Can't remember what time they open on the weekdays but Saturdays and Sundays hours are 11 am - 6:30 pm.

I just picked up some awesome corys and amano shrimp from them.

Thanks Tommy!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi I want to drop by this week, franks has any more driftwood? the last time I went there were very very little left


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Canadianbettas said:


> Hi I want to drop by this week, franks has any more driftwood? the last time I went there were very very little left


I was hoping to see some driftwood but pickings were slim to none. Frank is back today and I'm pretty sure he's in the store tomorrow. You can double check with him.

GL!


----------



## twong (Jul 10, 2011)

any chance to extend the sale?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*sale*



twong said:


> any chance to extend the sale?


most stuff is still on sale, tetras, cichlids. shrimps are not anymore


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

aw man. i just found out today that frank is closing down. sad day


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*frank closing down?*

let me say this first,

frank is a total downer plus Hes always says he closing and going broke n such. If only these cheap *** people would stop bargaining with him, he would be still in business.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I've seen in person, how people are totally lowballing Frank, offering 1/2 of what the listed price is. and Frank, being the nice guy that he is, is obligated to agree. There are times when bargaining is appropriate. This is probably not one of those times

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hey Mr Bako, do you know if frank has any narrow leaf java fern? i went today but i dont think he has any....what about that show tank that you scaped?
sometimes i wonder how people can still bargain since his stuff is already really cheap PLUS he gives you discounts/deals.....


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Last month he was saying that he was going to specialize in shrimp only and wanted to get rid of all the fish.

Unfortunately I think it has a little to do with the area he's set up shop in. Asians love to bargain, and they won't let up until they get what they want. My mom was once bargained down to selling a metal stand for 0.25 in garage sale -_-". The lady just would not give up, spoke incredibly rudely and loudly, and was there for over 30 mins until my mom was fed up.

But yes, Frank's prices are incredibly low. Kuhli loaches for 0.65?!?! I felt so bad I actually wanted him to charge me more...

(BTW, I'm chinese, so I should be able to bash my own culture a little right? =P)


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i seriously wanted to buy something but i just have room for another tank or stuff. he said he's getting rid of his tanks. a dollar per gallon the last time i was there


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Frank is such a great guy , his stock is amazing , ive only been there once , And i saw his stock and was so amazed that i set up 2 tanks as i speak , split them into 3 parts to hold 6 different species , of shrimp and now i found out hes goin out of buisness , ! , hes sucha great guy and he has amazing quality products , too bad some selfish people had to hurt his buisness! Very dissapointing


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Come to think of it the last or second last time I was there someone was haggling over the cost of shrimp, think it was yammata (sp?) 

Real shame, I have talked to him about cichlids on several occasions recently when doing a change over. None of which he sold himself but was happy to answer any and all questions about them.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

He's like the only person who sells decent shrimp in store in Toronto. That's unfortunate, too bad the shrimp hobby in TO hasn't taken off.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

splur said:


> He's like the only person who sells decent shrimp in store in Toronto. That's unfortunate, too bad the shrimp hobby in TO hasn't taken off.


I know this thread is about Frank's, but I think Aqua Inspiration's shrimps are pretty nice and Sam's pretty knowledgable.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

vaporize said:


> I know this thread is about Frank's, but I think Aqua Inspiration's shrimps are pretty nice and Sam's pretty knowledgable.


Oh, last time I went to AI (given it was a couple months ago) they were still setting up the tanks lol. I'll have to check that out.


----------

